# اسئلة للخدام والخادمات؟



## yousteka (10 ديسمبر 2008)

*اسئلة للخدام* 




اسئلة للخدام ارجو الاجابة


هل ينفع الخادم انو يروح سينما ولو حد اصغر منه شافة اية موقفة؟

هل ينفع ان الخادم يرقص فى فرح؟

هل لبس الخادمة بنسة للبنت لازم يكون لية شروط عن اى بنت تانية؟​


----------



## اللص المخلْص (10 ديسمبر 2008)

بالنسبة للخدمة مش مرتبطة بحضور حد او لاء بس لازم نلتزم بالتعليم الكتابي وتعليم الكنيسة والاخوة المؤمنين
وان كان مشاهدة فيلم بالسينما ده مش غلط لو كان الفيلم لائق ومايكونش  عثرة للاخوة الصغار او الجدد
وبالنسبة لحضور حفلة العرس اكيد حكون موجود بس مش حرقص بس حشاركهم بحضوري مش برقصي ده بالنسبة ليا انا​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (11 ديسمبر 2008)

ينفع انه يروح سينما طالما الفيلم كويس ومافيهوش حاجه
يرقص فى فرح مش عارفه بس شيفاها عادى
اللبس بالنسبه للبنت ان كانت خادمه او غير خادمه لازم لبسها يليق بلبس لبنت المسيح ويكون كويس
ميرسى ليكى يا يوستيكا​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (11 ديسمبر 2008)

yousteka قال:


> *اسئلة للخدام*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*بالنسبه للبس ده موضوع طويل بس باختصار
خادمه او مش خادمه دي بنت المسيح
يعني لازم اللبس يكون كويس 
ومش لازم نقلد بعض في اللبس يعني​*


----------



## zama (11 ديسمبر 2008)

بالنسبة للذهاب للسينما هو مش حرام لان احنا كمسيحيين معندناش  حرام وحلال  ولكن عندنا
"كل الاشياء تحل لى ولكن ليست كل الاشياء توافق"
بمعنى الذهاب للسينما شئ كويس لانها فى رايئ بيت للفن ولكن مينفعش اروح اسمع فيلم خارج عن السلوك المسيحى الجيد المؤدب حتى لا يسبب لى عثرة برؤية مشاهده الفاضحة او بسماع الكلام المثير لغرائزى الجسدية ....حبيبى لو عايز تسمع افلام ابتعد عن الافلام اللى بتخاطب غرائزك ولكن انصت للفيلم الذى يخاطب عقلك الذى يحثك على اكتساب مهارة عقلية معينة فى كيفية التعامل مع الامور بشكل سليم ...دة بالنسبة للسينما.......
اما بالنسبة للمشاركة او المجاملة فى الافراح 
"الرقص مش حرام لان داوود الملك رقص بمعنى الكلمة تحت نغمات الالات الموسيقية المختلفة عندما  جاء تابوت العهد بعد تحريره وذلك مذكور فى الكتاب المقدس ........الرقص هى حركات تعبر عن الفرح......
ولكن ناتى للنقطة الاهم انك ممكن تجامل بشكل اكثر مثالية يعنى مثلا تحاول تقدم مساعدة مالية او مساعدات خدمات مثلا انك تساعد اهل الفرح فى تنظيمه بشكل اكثر جمالا وشتى الطرق لتقديم المساعدات يعنى هو مفيش غير الرقص اللى ممكن تجامل بيه ....
بالنسبة لملابس اخواتنا البنات 
"يجب ان تكون ملابس البنات محترمة احتراما وحفاظا على اخواتهم الشباب لان الانجيل بيقول 
"ويل لمن تاتى بواسطتهم العثرات "وكمان مش معنى ان البنت تلبس على الموضة يبقى لبسها يهين جسدها الغالى الذى يعد هو هيكل الله المقدس ويقول الانجيل " من يفسد هيكل الله يفسده الله" وبالتالى اللى بتعمله البنت وهى مش واخدة بالها  انها بتفسد جسدها بجعله مصدر للخطايا ولا يمكن ابداااااااااااااااااا
ان يكون هيكل الله مصدر ليعثر الناس لان الله يحاول ان يحمى الناس من شرور افكارهم  ......
وبعدين نتكلم بشكل اخر ايه المانع ان البنت تلبس على الموضة وانا من اشد المعجبين بمسارية كل ماهو  جديد ولكن كل جديد يتمشى مع تعاليم دينى كما يوجد ملابس فى الموضة فاضحة توجد ايضا غيرها 
جميلة جدا واكثر محافظة على جسدها .......
بعض اخواتى البنات بتعتقد ان اللبس الذى يحافظ على جسدها هو لبس من عصر الجاهلية او يعد من مظاهر التخلف وعدم مسايرة التقدم والرقى او اعرض عليكم ما سمعت انهم يسموا ذلك اللبس "هلاهيل"....
اريد ان اوضح شئ اننى وضحت ان هناك لبس ايضا موجود فى الموضة الحديثة وقمة فى الاحترام وليس معنى مواكبة العصر او التقدم اننى (اتحلى بالخلاعة) والملابس التى لا تحفظ جسدى ....
ممكن نلفى نظرة سويا على سيدات المجتمع وعلى ملابسهم:-مثل
1- السيدة سوزان مبارك وهى سيدة مجتمع وبتلبس على الموضة ولكن محترمة جداااا
2-القاضية تهانى الجبالى وهى سيدة متعلمة ومقتنعة بفكر تحرير المرأة وتساير التقدم ولكن محترمة جداااا
وغيرها من السيدات الفاضلة ......
لو تسمح لى اخواتى البنات البنطلون الجينز جميل جداااا ولكن لو كان اوسع شوية يبقى اجمل والتيشيرت لو اوسع شوية واطول حاجة بسيطة يكون افضل .....وربنا معاكم  ويحافظ عليكم .......
شئ اخير كل المواضيع التى تم تناولها سواء من سينما لمجاملة فى الفرح  او لبس البنات 
من الافضل ان يتحلى بها كل المسيحيين اسوة بامنا الطاهرة مثال البراءة والعفة العذراء مريم  والدة الفادى المخلص المسيح يسوع............
اسف للاطالة ودة رايئ فى الموضوع المطروح
شكرا جزيلا.............................................................................


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (11 ديسمبر 2008)

طبعا لازم تاخد بالها من كل تصرفاتها ومن لبسها

مش علشان بس خادمة لانها مسيحية واحنا هياكل الله

وخصوصااااااااااااا اللي بتلبس سلسلة صليب​


----------



## يوستيكا (11 ديسمبر 2008)

yousteka قال:


> *اسئلة للخدام*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



من وجهة نظري لبس الخادمة او البنت المفروض يكون مناسب كبنت المسيح لا نسبب اي اهانة الي الهنا بسب لبسنا 

مرسي يا حبي علي الموضوع الجميل ده بنت اوع تقولي علي عقد انا بقول وجهة نظري بس​


----------



## ABOTARBO (9 مارس 2010)

هل ينفع الخادم انو يروح سينما ولو حد اصغر منه شافة اية موقفة؟

هو الناس بتروح السينما لحد دلوقتى؟؟؟؟!!!!

هل ينفع ان الخادم يرقص فى فرح؟

لالالالالالالالالالالالالا..... مينفعش أصلآ ...


هل لبس الخادمة بنسة للبنت لازم يكون لية شروط عن اى بنت تانية؟

طبعآ لازم يكون فيه اختلاف...لان الخادمة بتكون محط للأنظار...والكل يحاول يقلدها...فلازم تكون واخدة بالها ستايل ملابسها.

*وعمومآ الخادم والخادمة دول بيبقوا قدوة للناس "يروا أعمالكم الحسنة فيمجدوا آباكم الذى فى السموات"
*​


----------



## سور (9 مارس 2010)

اسئله مهمه قوى يا يوستيكا
كلام جميل ان الانسان لازم يكون لائق بابن او بنت المسيح فى كل مكان وتصرف
بس انا شايفه ان الخادم والخادمه بيكون عليهم عبء اكبر من كده
لانهم بيكونوا قدوه للمخدومين  , يعنى لو عملوا حاجه شبه غلط
فالاصغر بيعتبرها تصريح بعمل الغلط نفسه
*ينفع الخادم يروح سينما؟*
لا لانه هو هيختار الفليم اللى يشوفوا ويكون كويس
لكن الاصغر هيعتبره قدوه لدخوله اى فيلم بدون تميز
*ينفع الخادم يرقص فى الفرح ؟*
برده لا لانه بيعتبر عند المخدوم صورة المسبح 
*هل لبس الخادمة بالنسة للبنت لازم يكون لية شروط عن اى بنت تانية؟
​*





طبعا ايوه لانه البنت بتقلد الخادمه فى كل حاجه وخصوصا اللبس

انا اسفه لو كنت قاسيه فى اجابتى بس الخدمه وزنه مهمه واولادنا فيها صعب قوى لو اعثروا فى الخادم ( صورة المسيح)
والخادم لازم يضحى باشياء حتى لو تبدو صغيره وصحيحه​


----------



## ضحكة طفل (9 مارس 2010)

[/COLORيارب سلام
ينفع الخادم يروح سينما؟
بيتهيالي النت والدش خلوا السنيما دي موضه قديمه
علي العموم هي الاجابه لا
ينفع الخادم يرقص فى الفرح ؟
انا شايفه انه عادي بس في حدود المعقول انه يجامل صحبه طبعا الكلام علي الخادم فقط
هل لبس الخادمة بالنسة للبنت لازم يكون لية شروط عن اى بنت تانية
هو علي العموم لازم البنات تاخد باله من لبسه ويكون يليق بالمسيحيه
شكرا جدااااااااااا
سلام المسيح مع الجميع


----------



## تامر ابن البابا (9 مارس 2010)

yousteka قال:


> *اسئلة للخدام*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



الخادم والخادمة هما قدوة لى اولدهوم مينفعش يعملو اى حاجة غلط بنسبة لى موضوع  السينما 
يعنى مبالغ فيه شوية نقول ينفع يعود على قهوة احنا فى كنستنا عملين حاجة اسمها مشروع خادم وكنا بنتكلم فى الموضيع دى ازى انا اقول لى الولد انو ميعملش وانا بعمل ازى تقولى لى البنت البسى لبس كويس وانتى لبسك ضيق والرقص فى الافراح 
مينفعش لانو ممكن بنت ولد من الخدمة يشوفك هيكون شكلك ايه  قدامهوم 
هل بعد كده ممكن يسق فيكى او فيك ويسمع كلامك شكر لطرح هذه الاسائلة المهومة


----------



## ميرنا (10 مارس 2010)

yousteka قال:


> *اسئلة للخدام*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



دا حاصل فى خدمتنا حتى فى خادم بس من جمعية تانى قالى ان سامع انى خدمتكم دى ملتزمة جدا امين خدمتنا مفيش خدمة تنزل بميكب لبسك محترم يلهوى يوم خطوبتى عملت خصل فى شعرى هزئنى بس هو مش بيعمل كدا مع الكل حرام هو علشان مربينى


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (11 مارس 2010)

yousteka قال:


> *اسئلة للخدام*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*ميرسى ليكى للمناقشة
ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------

